# Thread..



## Rix (Jul 25, 2017)

..ing! 

Found a spot in the shade. Sorry for the cheesy joke


----------



## Rix (Jul 25, 2017)

Mediocre picture of finished product


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Love it when the shade works out just right

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

